# ecu swap from 05 se-r to 03 altima 3.5



## Humbled alti (May 31, 2018)

Possible to swap ecu from se-r to a 03? Since having trouble trying to find someone to tune my car since they all say its a older style ecu and don't have the programs for it.


----------

